# 20 gallon submersed Cryptoshrimp tank



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Good day everyone,
Here is the begginnings of my crypt/ moss tank.
I plan on obtaining several varieties, probably not at one time, but hopefully I'll be able to collect many different ones. Eventually once the tank settles I'm going to make it a shrimp only tank, with maybe a few ottos.

Right now my crypt wish list is this

List of crypts for my 20 gallon collection
*BACKGROUND
*Obtained-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'--Right corner perhaps?
Obtained-Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
-Cryptocoryne usteriana-- may be harder to obtain
-Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
obtained-Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'
obtained-Cryptocoryne Beckettii
-Cryptocoryne griffithii
Obtained-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
*MIDGROUND
*-Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'
-Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
-Cryptocoryne undulata
-Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata 'blassii'--- in front of the balansae
-Cryptocoryne albida
-Cryptocoryne affinis
obtained-Mystery Red Crypt
obtained-Mystery green crypt
*FOREGROUND*
Obtained-Cryptocoryne parva

Please excuse the sidenotes I made as I was creating the list. This selection will probably change as I learn more about each type, but for now this is what I would like to see in the tank.
Let me know what YOU think of any crypts listed here and any not listed that you think wuold make a good addition to my tank.

Tank specs-
Tank-Normal 20 gallon
Heater-Submersable heater
Filter-Really old HOB
Lighting- Coralife 2x18w? 
Substrate- MTS + Flourite Black sand cap
low tech so no co2, but do dose excel.

I have hard water with ph of about 7.4

Lots of plants in the tank right now, that are temporary, just to get everything cycled and setup.

Here are some pics, now that everything is settling in.

FTShots


















Pic of shrimp









Right Side









Left Side (sorry for glare)









Two shrimpies









I plan on getting more plants on getting more of the species listed on top, once funds resume. 
Please Comment,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like a nice list and a nice setup. The only problem I can see is Cryptocoryne griffithii. Everything I read says it takes soft water. I bought mine overseas and the importer told me they have theirs growing in a neutral ph but nothing higher than 7.0. That's what I was told at least. Usteriana shouldn't be too hard to find. It's a lot of fun finding the crypts you want though. Be careful because once you start collecting crypts it's HARD to stop lol.


Happy growing,
Brian


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

@deftones2015 
Thanks for the info man, I guess that marks griffithii off the list. hehe. Lemme know if ever you wanna part with crypts. hehe.
Have a good one,
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Arlgrighty so I've been doing a bit of shopping the past few weeks for this tank.
First off I sold the big java fern with the drift wood it was attached to.

I also added a sponge covering to my HOB filter, so my shrimp babies will survive.

Next I obtained 2 new crypt packages!!!
First one was from none other than Craigthor. He sent me I believe 6 or 7 new varieties.
Next I got a package from deftones2015. He hooked me up with a good many different varieties as well.

Now time for the list of the newbies. As they are all relatively small and in their emersed forms, I have no idea what is what as both sellers didn't provide ID's but its all good. Just makes it more fun in the long run.
I do know what I obtained from Deftones though, just not which plant is which.
So here goes:

Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne petchii
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne Willisii
Cryptocoryne Undulata green
Cryptocoryne Nevillii
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne wendtii Mi Oya
and A few mystery crypts.

This is from deft,
I also obtained whatever Craig sent me. So for now, I'm done purchsing crypts till the summer. 
Wish me luck,
And pics tomorrow or Sunday!

PS. why can't I edit my first post, I wanted to update my list but there is no edit button.)


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys heres the aforementioned pics. Finally got a moment to get a stool and take some still pics (I have shaky hands with camera).

FTS









Right glass shots (showing wendtii red, mystery crypt on the left side, and retrospiralis).









































Beginnings of moss rock( need to get more java moss)









Starting of my parva carpet (going to order some more pots this summer)









All the different mystery crypts I obtained and are too tiny to ID
























What I'm pretty sure is C. Pondterfolia









I think the tall one in the back is C. Longicauda green









Right Tank Shots

























Pic of a shrimp









FTS for finish









So now I have somewhere between 15-20 varieties, let you know as they grow out.
And if you have crypts you'd like to throw my way I'd be glad to grow them.

Thanks for looking,
Your pal,
Pianofish

PS. Sorry for the yellowish tinge, I use mature water from my 75 gallon to start off my tanks and unfortunately the wood in there has lots of tannins.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good so far


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks man,
You wouldn't happen to be able to ID or at least lemme know which one longicauda is wuoldyou?
Thanks,
Pianofish


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the one you think is Longicauda is Moehlmannii I sent and the one to the left front of the rock is the Longicauda. It's hard to remember what all I sent, I sent everything I had extra of.


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay that sounds about right, because the one front left of the rock has been melting a good bit faster then the others.
Thanks mate,


----------

